# elective c section anyone?



## Wantabean

hey ladies :wave:
i have been booked in for an elective section on the 1/2/12 at 37.6 weeks and was just was just looking for someone to wait it out with me lol anyone else getting elective section and whats ur fears? xxxx


----------



## garrickbaby

Wantabean said:


> hey ladies :wave:
> i have been booked in for an elective section on the 1/2/12 at 37.6 weeks and was just was just looking for someone to wait it out with me lol anyone else getting elective section and whats ur fears? xxxx

I have a c-section scheduled for Feb 1st but i'll be 39 weeks. I wish they would let me do it at 37 but they said as close to the due date as possible. I have had a previous c-section so I have to have another one because of the type of section I had before. I wouldn't want a VBAC anyway. good luck.


----------



## Wantabean

The only reason i am getting it at 37+ weeks is coz my body keeps attacking my pregnancies :( so we are gonna take him out earlier rather than later. I was really really anxious about reaching 38weeks as thats when my son was born. He was near enough dead and had been dying inside me for weeks so we are trying to avoid that happening again. I am terrified of a spinal though! What was it like? I has a general last time as wasnt enough time for spinal. Only part im nervous about lol xxxx


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Seriously, the spinal isn't that bad. Well....I did much better with it in my first 2 c-sections since I was in active labor and had no choice but to get the c-sections....I didn't notice much for pain. And in my 3rd, I had no choice but to have it scheduled...I hate that part...too much time to think. Anyway, that spinal...well, it left with me back spasms the next day when I was up and about. I still get them now too if I get a stomach bug or something. It's not the worst thing in the world. And to be holding that happy, healthy little one when all is said and done, it's totally worth it!


----------



## Wantabean

thanks :) im just a bit nervous coz not the biggest fan of needles lol but would do it even if it was agony just so that i will be awake this time. cant wait to hear my babys first cry :cloud9: I am pretty messed up that i missed it last time :( xxx


----------



## marley2580

I'll be having an elective, but it's not booked yet. My last 2 were emergency sections. It's going to be quite strange to know my child's birthdate quite far in advance tbh.


----------



## garrickbaby

I hated the spinal, it took about 4 tries for them to get it in. Very nervous after the first couple of tries, eventually it got in and all was well. I would've been more comfortable if my husband was in the room with me instead I had to lean into the chest of the OR nurse.


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm an elective c-section, although I had to fight for it, due to having severe vulvadynia. I'm very nervous about it - mostly the spinal/epidural (don't even know which one it will be?) and also wondering how much pain i'll be in the next day as people all say such different things! Also the thought of not being able to feel my legs and stuff, but feeling pressure in tummy when they pull him out. I guess it's mostly fear of the unknown. But I'm already fed up of being pregnant, and i'm hoping by time it comes round (18th Jan) I'll be so fed up I will just be relieved to get it over with!

Mine has been scheduled for 39 weeks and 6 days! I wasn't very happy about it, as going into labour before this time would be horrible as they would probably have to do an internal exam to see if i was def in labour, and I can't tolerate anything down there... so I'd have to refuse and exam, and then I don't know what would happen. So I just have my fingers crossed he will stay put until 18th!

I will definitely let you know what it was like though afterwards if you like! At the moment i'm just trying to think about it as little as possible I think :)


----------



## NickyNack

I dont have one booked as I am trying to fight for a VBAC, but I have had two elective and one emergency, c-sections. Last one was November 2010, so I remember it well :wacko:

I'll do my best to answer your questions if I can...
Spinal - you will feel a sharp sting, which is the local anaesthetic going in. You should not feel the spinal needle going in. You will also get a drip put into your hand, which is another needle, but for that I ask for the numbing cream beforehand (cos I am a big WUSS!) It will work quite fast and your bumcheeks will all of a sudden feel warm....that should take a minute at the most so be prepared for it, and it can make you feel a bit hot/dizzy/sick - just let your anaesthetist know and they will give you a counter-acting drug.

You should start to get feeling back a few hours afterwards. You'll have a catheter in meantime :blush:

If you get an Epidural you will not go numb as quickly, I'm not sure of recovery times as mines failed, so I always got a spinal....

The pulling during the op is quite intense, but not painful....it feels a bit like someone washing dishes in your tummy....its very strange. 

Good luck to all of you in your operations :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

thanks for getting back to me ladies :) well my waters have already gone so my elective section in feb is down the drain lol they think i will be getting sectioned next week instead providing that i havent given birth by then. that thought scares me loads as contractions are blinking sore and im not even in proper labour yet lol im guessing it will still be elective section so i will come back and update. bit nervous about spinal but thats pretty much it. guess ill just need to roll with it lol xxx


----------



## cavelar

I want a c-section but my doctor keeps trying to push a vaginal birth. She wont let me schedule a date seeing how she doesnt want me to have a c-section. I really dont want to have him natural.


----------



## Fruitmash

cavelar said:


> I want a c-section but my doctor keeps trying to push a vaginal birth. She wont let me schedule a date seeing how she doesnt want me to have a c-section. I really dont want to have him natural.

Can she really stop you?? I'm sure you have good reasons for requesting one :/


----------



## Arisa

I dont know why your midwife/doctor would refuse you a C section especially if you have a good reason for it. My doctor told me that if a woman really wants on, regardless of medical reason or not and she is still demanding one in the third trimester then she is eligible to have one by law as its the mothers choice, I was going to go to the human rights advocacy regarding a pregnant womans choice to give birth the way she wants but did not need to as my midwife is on board for giving me a C-section, mind you I have severe anxiety, an inflamed cervix and now suspected pre-eclampsia so yeah a few problems but you should be able to have one and get it scheduled :)


----------



## Emleexx

My OB told me that they can try to talk u out of it but basically if u still insist on it then they can't deny u one.. Thankfully she was on board with my decision right from the word go!

Now for my story - I had my elective c-section 10 days ago & it was the best choice I could've made! It was much easier than my first birth which was a forceps delivery with an episiotomy =/ 
You can't feel the spinal at all, the local that is administered beforehand only feels like a tiny pinch & it numbs the area in preparation for the spinal. The sensation once the spinal is in is strange, ur bum & legs feel really warm & then u get a pins & needles type feeling but it's not painful, just weird! 
I can't remember whether the spinal or the stuff from my drip made me itch but my face & arms itched a lot throughout the procedure, the staff assured me this was normal & did their best to make me comfortable, the itching stopped about half hour after bub was born! 

Getting up the next day wasn't as bad I had expected, I had built it up a lot in my mind & was quite scared but really it was fine. I got up 24hours after the c-section. 

I would say the most painful thing was trapped wind the night after surgery, it felt like my ribs were broken & I couldn't breathe but as soon as I explained the pain to the nurses they got me pain relief & I was ok. 

All in all, I would choose another c-section in a heartbeat! It was a great experience! 

Good luck x


----------



## Emleexx

Oh, one more thing - I was expecting it to be super uncomfortable when they were cutting & getting baby out as everyone talks about the discomfort associated with this but really it's just weird that u can feel touch but not pain, it's not something I have ever experienced so I was really amazed by it. I didn't find it to be uncomfortable or hurt me in any way!


----------



## joanna1980

I'm having a elective c section @ 37+6 , I'm a little scared as it's like the first time all over again as there is a 10 year age gap with this LO and my youngest child , I'm scared of the eperdural and the recovery even though I've done it twice before ,


----------



## NickyNack

joanna1980 said:


> I'm having a elective c section @ 37+6 , I'm a little scared as it's like the first time all over again as there is a 10 year age gap with this LO and my youngest child , I'm scared of the eperdural and the recovery even though I've done it twice before ,

My third c section was horrible....recovery-wise. I think as I was older and not as quick to heal, and obviously the cutting of old scar tissue. I hope it's not the same for you :hugs:

One of the reasons I don't want another one and will be attempting a VBA3C!


----------



## Wantabean

well ladies looks like i am gonna have answers sooner rather than later. providing i dont go into established labour i am getting sectioned on friday :) im so nervous but so excited. more worried about having a prem baby than actual section now xxx


----------



## Emleexx

Good luck! I hope u & bub do well xx


----------



## bellasMommy18

I personally wouldn't. I already have a really bad, nasty looking scar there because of a surgery done when i was 20 weeks and its so painful and recovery for me was 2 months putting me out of work.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay ladies
My section was done by emergency. I was 15days overdue and my daughter was a little distressed. I had the spinal but cos i was all worked up i just felt like a cold wave going down my back....although i remember shouting to the surgeon ''im not numb yet!! steady on with that scalpel!!!' hehe 

The pulling sensation was odd...not painful in anyway what so ever its just a very strange feeling. I recovered really quickly too, i was up a couple of hours after as i walked to the ward from the recovery ward. It was painful but bareable.

The sooner you're up and walking the better for you..and it helped me recover really quickly. Although the shower in the hospital was awkward as i had to call in one of the cleaners to dry my legs cos i coudnt bend down lol

Good luck in all your labours and all your births :) I can choose an elective or go VBAC but i'm not sure what to do right now.

Good luck on Friday wantabean :flower:

xXx


----------



## Wantabean

Thank you :) well adam scott gillies arrived yesterday and. He is doing wonderful :) the section was mostly enjoyable :) I hated the fact I had to sit myself to get spinal as I was getting really scared. Had the local injection to numb my back first and I HATED it lol won't be doing that again in a rush lol the spinal itself I didn't feel going in. The section I hadn't even realised they had started, I thought they were still cleaning the skin. The pulling part was bizarre!!! I thought they were just moving me over on the bed so I asked and the woman laughed and said she was tugging and moving my muscles :o lol I would never trade anything for that moment when I seen my son being born and hearing him cry for the first time <3 it was just amazing. A very sureal experience but completely amazing! I was up walking 12 hours after (they wouldn't let me try lol) and just managed a shower etc myself :) I'm not sore sore iykwim?! Its almost like a burny, nippy pain :) I'm fine with just regular paracetamol! Honestly guys what an experience, I would def do it again if I were ever going to have anymore kids :) good luck to you all and I hope u find it as enjoyable as I did :) xxxx


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## Daisy1986

Wantabean said:


> Thank you :) well adam scott gillies arrived yesterday and. He is doing wonderful :) the section was mostly enjoyable :) I hated the fact I had to sit myself to get spinal as I was getting really scared. Had the local injection to numb my back first and I HATED it lol won't be doing that again in a rush lol the spinal itself I didn't feel going in. The section I hadn't even realised they had started, I thought they were still cleaning the skin. The pulling part was bizarre!!! I thought they were just moving me over on the bed so I asked and the woman laughed and said she was tugging and moving my muscles :o lol I would never trade anything for that moment when I seen my son being born and hearing him cry for the first time <3 it was just amazing. A very sureal experience but completely amazing! I was up walking 12 hours after (they wouldn't let me try lol) and just managed a shower etc myself :) I'm not sore sore iykwim?! Its almost like a burny, nippy pain :) I'm fine with just regular paracetamol! Honestly guys what an experience, I would def do it again if I were ever going to have anymore kids :) good luck to you all and I hope u find it as enjoyable as I did :) xxxx

Congratulations :) Thanks a lot for posting this, I have a c section in 10 days and you've really reassured me :) Take care xxx


----------



## cavelar

I finally got my doctor to let me schedule my c-section, feb 4. Everyone keeps questioning me on why I'm having a c- section and all I can say is cause I want. What did you all tell people on your reasoning behind having your section? I'm having it for personal reasons but I don't feel like its there business on why I want it.


----------



## kezz_howland

I told people because there 'were a few minor medical complications and the doctor gave me the option, so I chose c-section'. Wasn't about to start telling everyone that I have vulvadynia. Nobody asks questions if u just say 'medical reasons'. I think it makes it pretty clear that you don't wanna talk about it! lol


----------

